# Snoopy



## MrSnoops (Aug 15, 2015)

Hello all
I had to get my 13 year old collie put to sleep on Thursday, he had kidney disease and was struggling on his legs, he couldnt manage a walk anymore and was being sick after eating. Miss him so much, i would have done anything to have kept him. Joined this forum as am finding it so hard to deal with the sadness and its comforting to read some of the lovely things people have posted.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It leaves a big hole in your heart I know.


----------



## Sophie17 (Feb 16, 2015)

I have found this forum when my old dog had euthanasia. Although this was 9 months ago i still have sadness, guilt.
I just try to live with grief. People say this will be easier. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

So very sorry hun. Unfortunately saying goodbye to a much loved pet is something we all have to deal with...know exactly how you feel...thinking of you at this very sad time.
R.I.P Sweetie x


----------



## MrSnoops (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks for the kind messages i know i will miss him forever but have so many happy memories of him, he was my best friend xx


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, thinking of you x


----------

